# Why did i open my big mouth?



## ruthelliot (Apr 8, 2010)

Had appt with nurse and dietician with Ben on Tues morning - we've transferred hospitals and so they're kind of starting from scratch and seeing us quite often. Anyway they were pretty happy with things and although there is still a lot of room for improvement felt things were def going the right way. And so there I was pleased as punch saying how he only had a few minor hypo's in the last 2weeks and this was without running high either - a first for us not to be one way or the other. Spoke to soon - hadn't even got out the hospital when he had hypo number 1. Number 2 followed at lunch 2 hrs later. Number 3 into the low 2's at bedtime, number 4 same again at midnight then narrowly missed one at 4am. Number 5 at lunchtime the next day and number 6 at afternoon snack time!!! He has had a growth spurt and a bad cold over the last 3weeks so I'm assuming thats all suddenly ended and his ratio has dropped again this has happened before but usually after 2 hypo's I'm on top of it. I'm totally scunnered!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2010)

It's that naughty Diabetes Fairy up to her tricks! Just when you thought it was sorted! Hope he settles back into range soon 

See my poem on the subject, 'The Diabetes Fairy':

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2009/09/diabetes-fairy.html


----------



## pinkpig (Apr 8, 2010)

Well that is poem is so true, I have only been doing this since 24th of dec 09 but already have realised that nothing is predictable, we have 3 weeks of running low sort it all out nice and level for one week now 2 weeks of running high, fingers crossed that will be ok - well maybe for a few weeks


----------



## Kei (Apr 8, 2010)

Urgh!  It always happens when you've just mentioned how well things are going, doesn't it!

I hope he levels out quickly for you.


----------



## ruthelliot (Apr 9, 2010)

Well was just letting myself get really miserable about another 2 hypos since I posted but the fairy poem just had me laughing out loud  - gonna need to print that out for those sod it I've had enough moments!!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 9, 2010)

ruthelliot said:


> Well was just letting myself get really miserable about another 2 hypos since I posted but the fairy poem just had me laughing out loud  - gonna need to print that out for those sod it I've had enough moments!!



Glad you like it Ruth!


----------

